# Hello



## dukas (Mar 23, 2008)

Hiya, 
I am a newbie and wanted to say hello to all of you. I am an avid classical cd collector and I hope to have fun here and contribute whatever I can.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello Dukas

Welcome to the forum, good to have you here.

If you like classical music this is definately the place to be.


Margaret


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi dukas,

Nice to have you become part of this great forum community.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to TC, Dukas.


----------

